# Navigation map updates by mobile



## oats1111 (May 5, 2014)

This is great news. Is it available in the US yet? If so, how does it work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sadly it is not. And if you read it, you would see that it requires Next Generation hardware:

"_...In conjunction with the next generation of the system, BMW ConnectedDrive permits a regular automatic navigation map update...._"


----------

